# Driverless - as in no driver



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Under perfect conditions they’re great.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Still more then a decade off widespread usage. It's not the technology or cars. Heck My Kia does some SDC type maneuvers impressively.

The problem is people. Those same things that piss us off will stop SDC cars in their tracks. DT Seattle between 2:00 pm and 7:00 pm no SDC car would ever move. Never drive either way on first past pike street.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Under perfect conditions they're great.


Agree. It'd be interesting to what the onboard computer do when unforeseeable event comes up.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Agree. It'd be interesting to what the onboard computer do when unforeseeable event comes up.


You mean like when Waymo puts on its blinker to turn left and a car pulls into the oncoming lane to see if there's no driver? Like you see in the video.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Cool. When are they going to be available? Every year for the last 5 years it's been "next year". Still not seeing them. Wonder what the problem is.

Being completely facetious BTW.

I'd guess that commercially available level 5 SDC's are, at minimum, 5 years away. Possibly closer to 10. Class 4, closer. Probably only a couple years. They can drive about 98% of the time but will still require a human to be in the drivers seat for that unforeseen 2%. But if you're waiting for a car that can drive itself 100% of the time through snow storms, unmarked roads, parking lots and dense fog, well, don't hold your breath.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Still more then a decade off widespread usage. It's not the technology or cars. Heck My Kia does some SDC type maneuvers impressively.
> 
> The problem is people. Those same things that piss us off will stop SDC cars in their tracks. DT Seattle between 2:00 pm and 7:00 pm no SDC car would ever move. Never drive either way on first past pike street.


Wrong on every account.



losiglow said:


> Cool. When are they going to be available? Every year for the last 5 years it's been "next year". Still not seeing them. Wonder what the problem is.
> 
> Being completely facetious BTW.
> 
> I'd guess that commercially available level 5 SDC's are, at minimum, 5 years away. Possibly closer to 10. Class 4, closer. Probably only a couple years. They can drive about 98% of the time but will still require a human to be in the drivers seat for that unforeseen 2%. But if you're waiting for a car that can drive itself 100% of the time through snow storms, unmarked roads, parking lots and dense fog, well, don't hold your breath.


They exist now. That's what you just saw.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> Wrong on every account.


Please expound.

I'd LOVE SDC's to become mainstream. I don't need to do Uber so it's not as if my job is at stake. I'd love nothing more than to get in my car, push a button, take a nap, then wake up 30 minutes later at work.

We're not just "not there yet", we're not even close. Unless there's something the companies aren't telling us. Full scale SDC's will likely take changes in infrastructure let alone more advanced radar and detection instruments on the cars themselves. When they start putting sensors in the roads, I'll take note.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Please expound.
> 
> I'd LOVE SDC's to become mainstream. I don't need to do Uber so it's not as if my job is at stake. I'd love nothing more than to get in my car, push a button, take a nap, then wake up 30 minutes later at work.
> 
> We're not just "not there yet", we're not even close. Unless there's something the companies aren't telling us. Full scale SDC's will likely take changes in infrastructure let alone more advanced radar and detection instruments on the cars themselves. When they start putting sensors in the roads, I'll take note.


We're there. Now. Companies have been explaining their progress every step of the way but most people ignore it. Especially on this forum. No infrastructure changes are needed.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> Wrong on every account.
> 
> 
> They exist now. That's what you just saw.


A decade or more. I never said they didn't exist, in fact I said My Kia does many of these functions very well. You are wrong in your assumptions and your declarations.

The needed changes in infrastructure and human training are possible 20 years out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


>


PASSENGERLESS - AS IN NO TRUST !

STOCK > PROFITLESS - AS IN NO TRUST !



Single Malt said:


> We're there. Now. Companies have been explaining their progress every step of the way but most people ignore it. Especially on this forum. No infrastructure changes are needed.


I heard the one in blue " will Ride Anything " !



losiglow said:


> Please expound.
> 
> I'd LOVE SDC's to become mainstream. I don't need to do Uber so it's not as if my job is at stake. I'd love nothing more than to get in my car, push a button, take a nap, then wake up 30 minutes later at work.
> 
> We're not just "not there yet", we're not even close. Unless there's something the companies aren't telling us. Full scale SDC's will likely take changes in infrastructure let alone more advanced radar and detection instruments on the cars themselves. When they start putting sensors in the roads, I'll take note.


I dont like the idea of all that LEUKEMIA CAUSING RADAR BEING BLASTED " EVERYWHERE" BY THESE ROBO MONSTERS !

NO REGARD FOR PUBLIC HEALTH !

WRITE YOUR CONGRESSMAN !

CONGRESSIONAL INQUIRY INTO ADVERSE HEALTH EFFECTS !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> We're there. Now. Companies have been explaining their progress every step of the way but most people ignore it. Especially on this forum. No infrastructure changes are needed.


Sweet!

I'd like to head out today to purchase one. Do you know what dealership I can go to? I guess Tesla would be #1 but they say they're not at level 5 yet. They're not even level 4 by SAE standards. But they _did_ tell me that if I purchase a Tesla, that it can be updated to the latest SDC software once it comes out.

Is there another dealership I can go to to pick one up? Or can I order an auto-taxi? I haven't seen too many around. Maybe I'm not looking close enough.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

1:47 of edited video of a SDC driving under perfect conditions with no obstacles or pedestrians or street lights or crosswalks in its path

clearly wosniak hasn't seen this remarkable video or he would have changed his view from "SDC will never happen" to "SDC'S are already happening"


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'd like to head out today to purchase one. Do you know what dealership I can go to? I guess Tesla would be #1 but they say they're not at level 5 yet. They're not even level 4 by SAE standards. But they _did_ tell me that if I purchase a Tesla, that it can be updated to the latest SDC software once it comes out.
> 
> Is there another dealership I can go to to pick one up? Or can I order an auto-taxi? I haven't seen too many around. Maybe I'm not looking close enough.


They're coming. I'd move to Phoenix if you want to be first in line.
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/b...troit-waymo-self-driving-vehicles/2459915001/

"The milestone allows the Alphabet Inc. subsidiary to put its automated "driver" into vehicles at mass scale. Doing so will help Waymo, an acknowledged leader in the self-driving space, to test its technology and expand its robotaxi service."



uberdriverfornow said:


> 1:47 of edited video of a SDC driving under perfect conditions with no obstacles or pedestrians or street lights or crosswalks in its path
> 
> clearly wosniak hasn't seen this remarkable video or he would have changed his view from "SDC will never happen" to "SDC'S are already happening"


No obstacles? It has the driver taking the video pull next to it into the oncoming lane and it dealt with it flawlessly. The video was taken by an avg Joe that lives in the neighborhood. You're running out of excuses as to way it doesn't count. But keep swinging.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Even Waymo knows the "self-driving" car fantasy has suffered from WAY too much hype.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/23/alphabet-exec-admits-google-overhyped-self-driving-cars.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Even Waymo knows the "self-driving" car fantasy has suffered from WAY too much hype.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/23/alphabet-exec-admits-google-overhyped-self-driving-cars.html


WRONG !

THE PUBLIC HAS SUFFERED FROM WAY TOO MUCH HYPE !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> They're coming. I'd move to Phoenix if you want to be first in line.
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/b...troit-waymo-self-driving-vehicles/2459915001/
> 
> "The milestone allows the Alphabet Inc. subsidiary to put its automated "driver" into vehicles at mass scale. Doing so will help Waymo, an acknowledged leader in the self-driving space, to test its technology and expand its robotaxi service."
> ...


Sounds good. I'm not holding my breath but I'll be the first to cheer when it happens. I'm not much of an early adopter, and I'm sure there will be plenty of bugs to work out. And Phoenix is literally hell in the summer. Literally. ??:mask: But later on, I'm totally onboard.

The one thing I want to make sure of is that whatever network the cars are on is as secure as the CIA, FBI and Federal Reserve networks are combined. I don't want to be driving down the highway at 70mph then have every SDC on the roads receive a command "turn 45 degrees to the right". The SDC network would be the ultimate terrorist target.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Sounds good. I'm not holding my breath but I'll be the first to cheer when it happens. I'm not much of an early adopter, and I'm sure there will be plenty of bugs to work out. And Phoenix is literally hell in the summer. Literally. ??:mask: But later on, I'm totally onboard.
> 
> The one thing I want to make sure of is that whatever network the cars are on is as secure as the CIA, FBI and Federal Reserve networks are combined. I don't want to be driving down the highway at 70mph then have every SDC on the roads receive a command "turn 45 degrees to the right". The SDC network would be the ultimate terrorist target.


Cars are hackable now! People can take remote control of your car via several methods. Someone just has to target you. Don't be a target! Your concern is valid, but chances are we will be dead before we see anything more then highway cruising lanes.

I predict SDC trucking will be here in 10 years. Freeways are easily manageable by this technology, and not hauling passengers creates limited liabilities. Shipping costs could be almost halved with SDC transport.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Cars are hackable now! People can take remote control of your car via several methods. Someone just has to target you. Don't be a target! Your concern is valid, but chances are we will be dead before we see anything more then highway cruising lanes.
> 
> I predict SDC trucking will be here in 10 years. Freeways are easily manageable by this technology, and not hauling passengers creates limited liabilities. Shipping costs could be almost halved with SDC transport.


Directed home built E.M.P. generators.

Finis.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Cars are hackable now! People can take remote control of your car via several methods. Someone just has to target you. Don't be a target! Your concern is valid, but chances are we will be dead before we see anything more then highway cruising lanes.
> 
> I predict SDC trucking will be here in 10 years. Freeways are easily manageable by this technology, and not hauling passengers creates limited liabilities. Shipping costs could be almost halved with SDC transport.


Right, and it's already happened. My concern is more over someone being able to control the steering and speed. It's one thing having a cars infotainment system hacked. It's a whole different story when safety is involved.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Right, and it's already happened. My concern is more over someone being able to control the steering and speed. It's one thing having a cars infotainment system hacked. It's a whole different story when safety is involved.


Even your accelorator is by " wire" now.
All electronic.

Your car can remotely be activated at FULL SPEED.

Ever hear the sound of an airbag bursting from 130 mph impact ?

You may
With Robo Cars !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Directed home built E.M.P. generators.
> 
> Finis.


You probably do not know cuz you're not local, But I was raised by, and am an anarchist. No not a mask wearing hooligan, those are hooligans. Anarchists do not organize.

I think I need an EMP generator.

Cars can be hacked, steering controlled and brakes affected, turned off, the whole nine yards. look it up!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> They're coming. I'd move to Phoenix if you want to be first in line.
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/b...troit-waymo-self-driving-vehicles/2459915001/
> 
> "The milestone allows the Alphabet Inc. subsidiary to put its automated "driver" into vehicles at mass scale. Doing so will help Waymo, an acknowledged leader in the self-driving space, to test its technology and expand its robotaxi service."
> ...


lol they are supposed to be giving rides already in Chandler but we still haven't seen actual proof of that actually happening.

Furthermore, why not post videos showing an entire taking place, from pickup to dropoff? Because there are none. Plain and simple. It's all a ruse to keep the stock price from crashing.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I guess it’s time to return my license . Now, where can I hail a car like this ?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Sounds good. I'm not holding my breath but I'll be the first to cheer when it happens. I'm not much of an early adopter, and I'm sure there will be plenty of bugs to work out. And Phoenix is literally hell in the summer. Literally. ??:mask: But later on, I'm totally onboard.
> 
> The one thing I want to make sure of is that whatever network the cars are on is as secure as the CIA, FBI and Federal Reserve networks are combined. I don't want to be driving down the highway at 70mph then have every SDC on the roads receive a command "turn 45 degrees to the right". The SDC network would be the ultimate terrorist target.


You don't need to worry. The Waymo onboard computers that handle driving functions cannot be accessed from an external signal. The car can't be driven remotely. If a Waymo gets stuck it calls the command center and a human ok's the cars choice of options to proceed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> You don't need to worry. The Waymo onboard computers that handle driving functions cannot be accessed from an external signal. The car can't be driven remotely. If a Waymo gets stuck it calls the command center and a human ok's the cars choice of options to proceed.


How many passengers did that SDC pick up ?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Even your accelorator is by " wire" now.
> All electronic.
> 
> Your car can remotely be activated at FULL SPEED.
> ...


Ah, didn't think about that. Everything is drive-by-wire now-a-days. :eeking: I could always put it in neutral. Or if you hold down the start button for 3 seconds it turns the car off. And of course, brakes. Which still have a direct hydraulic connection.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Single Malt said:


>


So, they approach a road with construction, cones everywhere, and a human traffic director, and the traffic guys waves the .......

What does waymo do in that situation? Okay, I'm in SD, and downtown, in most instances, there is no way to pick up and drop off legally, one must either park in red or yellow zones, illegally, or double park.

Will Waymo do what humans would do (illegally, noting that cops downtown in my city understand this, and, for the most part, don't bother taxis and rideshares for doing this ) in a busy downtown area?

How can the programmers of the vehicles give the vehicle an instruction that violates civil codes? If they did, and the car was in an accident, what are the liability issues?

At concerts in SDSU, the GPS always wants us to go to an area that takes 1/2 hour to get in an out of, when I, since I know the area, go in though the back side, where I can enter and leave quickly, will Waymo understand all the nuances of the city?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> So, they approach a road with construction, cones everywhere, and a human traffic director, and the traffic guys waves the .......
> 
> What does waymo do in that situation? Okay, I'm in SD, and downtown, in most instances, there is no way to pick up and drop off legally, one must either park in red or yellow zones, illegally, or double park.
> 
> ...


now you're starting to realize why SDC's can never work


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> now you're starting to realize why SDC's can never work


C'mon man!! Don't you know?? They're "right around the corner."


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

goneubering said:


> C'mon man!! Don't you know?? They're "right around the corner."
> 
> :wink:


yeah, right around the corner bumpin' into things, getting confused on what to do next, etc.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm certain SDC's are on their way. But so are things like nuclear fusion, supercapacitors replacing batteries and a cure for cancer. Guessing when they'll be mainstream is about as good as guessing at those other things. Like SDC's, those other technologies have come a long way but still aren't mainstream or perfected. 

So bank on it happening, but don't think driving RS will be obsolete anytime soon.


----------



## Kizzy4464 (Aug 6, 2018)

How well will autonomous cars do in bad weather driving conditions?


----------

